# can you hypnotize pigeons



## cai508 (Apr 8, 2009)

can you hypnotize pigeons, and how, lol


----------



## cai508 (Apr 8, 2009)

can you do it?????because u can with chickens


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

What do you mean by hypnotize? do you mean hold them in a way untill they relax,
or do you mean give them commands and make them your slaves?....Just wondering.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

No you can not but...they hypnotize me.


----------



## cai508 (Apr 8, 2009)

yeh i mean to relax them, i know its possible to make them go into a trance but how


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

why?...........


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

You can get them to relax around you by first making sure they get use to you. Speak to them in a soft voice and do not make sudden moves to startle them. Some pigeons do not like to be handled so try and respect that if possible.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

try on some easy living being first......... may be girl friend :-D


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

As Victor said, you need to relax them.
You cannot hipnotize any living being if it doesn't trust you.

Baaaad Sreesh! You deserve to be hipnotized by your girlfriend!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

No no no, I do get hypnotized quite often......... may be its bcos I dont have girlfriends :-D

But as spirit asked, why do we need to hypnotize them ? a natural form of relaxation may be the best than artificial forms, a happy pigeon is always relaxed, unless there is a hawk on the tail


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't believe you can "hypnotize" pigeons the way you can a chicken (stare at a spot on the wall while you move the body around), or a rabbit or cavy (lay gently on back and stroke belly). You can get them to relax if they learn to trust you and be comfortable being handled by you - takes time and patience but it's very relaxing for both parties.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

*Trance*

Pigeons go into trance like chickens when they are frighten by predators..
For this what I have read is, 

You have to hold your pigeon upside down and then shake the bird front and back and then place it in ground.

The bird will lay there rotating its eyes and checking the surrounding, and when it feels safe they fly off.

This is one of the magic tricks done by magicians, giving life to a dead bird..!!

Diwa


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I have put chickens to sleep before and actually, I was wondering if I could do this to a pigeon, so I'll try it and let you know. There is no stress or pain involved in trying it so please, no one get bent out of shape please, I wouldn't hurt an animal.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

why! why! why! people is it so important to make a pigoen, dizzy, in a trance or whatever...IMO just leave them be.


----------

